# Colourful Trio



## Kallan (Aug 16, 2009)

Meet Donna, Astrid and Adelaide:

Astrid:









Donna (and Adelaide's nose):









And all three:


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Very cute! I love marked agoutis.


----------



## julieszoo (May 27, 2009)

Pretty! Loving the wonky blazes


----------

